# Flushers and Pointers



## SHUTEYE (Apr 25, 2010)

Whats your opinion on hunting a flushing dog and a pointer together


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds like a challenge to me. Your flusher will be bumping your pointers birds. We hunt those two dogs by themselves.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Pointer should be well seasoned and steady before introducing the flusher. Works better if the pointer isn't really all that interested in retrieving anyway, otherwise can create competition at the flush and more breaking point. Deadly when it works. Of course you can always teach that steady pointer to flush on command like the French require.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ckfowler said:


> Pointer should be well seasoned and steady before introducing the flusher. Works better if the pointer isn't really all that interested in retrieving anyway, otherwise can create competition at the flush and more breaking point. Deadly when it works. Of course you can always teach that steady pointer to flush on command like the French require.


CK covered it completely and places the end responsibility on the owner


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

ckfowler said:


> Of course you can always teach that steady pointer to flush on command like the French require.


My French Pointer sadly passed last year and she would flush on command and insisted on retrieving her bird. If she hunted along a flusher it would drive her crazy as the flusher would blow her points and compete on the retrieve. I suppose it depends on the dog but It did not take me long to figure out that mine would hunt fine with another pointer but did not like a flushing dog at all. I also prefer not to mix them and only would if you prefer your pointer not flush or it has no interest on the retrieve. Just my personal preference of course.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't do it. I think your flushing dog would be shortchanged. If you were just talking about a retriever that just flushed then retrieved a downed bird that your pointer pointed, that would be one thing. A Retriever under control by your side until your pointer locks up would be ideal. 
However a true flushing dog should be part of the total hunt, quartering and locating birds, flushing and retrieving, the total package.
So, what ck said.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

You really should have no problem with hunting both together I have a German shorthair and my buddy has a lab when my dog gets on point my buddy can pretty much call his dog back or have it sit on command if you have a flusher that is uncontrollably then you have a problem I also hunt with a friend that had a brittney and he will bump birds when my dog points just a matter of dog control


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Both breeds need to have manners to a certain point... My last shorthair did great with a flusher(lab) but it did not take long for the lab to figure out let the pointy find the birds than I'll head over and flush it...if you use a beeper collar than they listen for the point mode and zero in!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> My French Pointer sadly passed last year and she would flush on command and insisted on retrieving her bird. If she hunted along a flusher it would drive her crazy as the flusher would blow her points and compete on the retrieve. I suppose it depends on the dog but It did not take me long to figure out that mine would hunt fine with another pointer but did not like a flushing dog at all. I also prefer not to mix them and only would if you prefer your pointer not flush or it has no interest on the retrieve. Just my personal preference of course.


Exactly what I was thinking. The flusher will continually frustrate the pointer until it refuses to be a "pointer" anymore! Heck, what happens when you hunt two pointers together and one refuses to honor the others point?! 

Dogs can be just as competitive as people!


----------

